# Listening to music while commuting?



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

I would love to be able to listen to music while I'm commuting. And part of my 7 mile commute is on small roads or bike trails, but a large portion of it is on fairly main roads with plenty of cars. No roads more than 35 or 40 MPH speed limits, but still, listening to music on those roads makes me nervous. Not knowing if I'll hear a car coming up behind me. 

Any takes on listening to music while commuting on busier roads? My mp3 player will be in my backpack or pockets, so muting it or turning it off just on the busy roads is probably out of the question. Just wanted your opinions.


----------



## sic_nick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mace make the Solo helmet with small speakers above your ears in a pisspot style helmet. The bass is a bit thin but you can still hear the music AND the trafic around you though.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Not a bad idea. I guess I could also just listen with the right earbud. That way my left ear would be to the open road.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

That's what I do for longer road rides...right earbud only.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

when I commute on busy roads I turn the music down so I can still hear it in the back ground but stil her the cars.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I just use some around the neck headphones and leave them around my neck. I can hear everything and the music. I usually do not bother with the music. I'd rather hear the world.


----------



## spearchucker (May 30, 2007)

*Yikes!*

Never! This is how I see it; if you're riding along listening to an mp3 player, a person in their car is talking on their cell phone, adjusting their stereo, putting on make up (yes, I've seen it too many times)...a recipe for disaster. You really need to pay attention to everyone else, not just yourself.
ALWAYS ride defensively!


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

************ said:


> Never! This is how I see it; if you're riding along listening to an mp3 player, a person in their car is talking on their cell phone, adjusting their stereo, putting on make up (yes, I've seen it too many times)...a recipe for disaster. You really need to pay attention to everyone else, not just yourself.
> ALWAYS ride defensively!


I totally agree. And I would be going against my better judgment to listen to music while I ride. However, I'm not in a big metropolis, mostly urban areas, so I'm trying my best to justify it somewhat. But I completely understand your statement, and it's that very thing that may end up holding me back from listening to music while riding period.


----------



## citybiker (Mar 20, 2008)

JUST SAY NO...isn't worth dying for to listen to tunes while you ride.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

I ride with music for my commute. Volume is really low and my ear buds allow nice transfer of sound from the outside world.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

citybiker said:


> JUST SAY NO...isn't worth dying for to listen to tunes while you ride.


I agree with Nocturnus, volume low, right earbud only. At that point, it's really just background noise, you could barely hear it over the traffic at that point.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Every once in a while I ride with music (usually Fridays). I'm 50% bike paths so when I get into traffic I pop out the left side.

I can't just turn down the volume, I'm using a Sony Walkman MP3 player that has active noise cancelling so putting it in really reduces the ambient noise. It works wonder on traffic and wind sounds, I could listen to a book on tape if I wanted.

Overall, I try to not listen that often as I find myself slightly irritated at runners and riders with headphones that get startled when I go by even though I've been yelling at them for 100 feet. I don't want to be that guy.

If you ride in the dark you can always use headlights and your shadows movement to determine an approaching car's path. You always want to see your shadow diving into the ditch on the side of the road; if you don't, you should be diving into the ditch on the side of the road.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i commute with tunes....no biggee.....

i am still trying to figure out _how _one is to get killed while listening to music......i've been clobbered by a car - and to tell the truth, there was absolutely zero i could have done to avoid it (i was not listening to tunes at the time)......virtually all danger cues come visually for me.....if a car comes roaring up behind me to run me over, i'd honestly rather not hear it 'cause there's not much to do in avoiding it.....ugh


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Psycho Mike said:


> That's what I do for longer road rides...right earbud only.


That's how I roll...right in, left out so I can have a road sense:thumbsup: .


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

CHUM said:


> i commute with tunes....no biggee.....
> 
> i am still trying to figure out _how _one is to get killed while listening to music......


Yeah, I agree. I don't see it as a risk. I don't think i am jeapordizing my life by having music on in the background. It doesn't make me zone out to what's happening around me; if anything it's the other way around and not pay attention to the music. I also am not sure if hearing _only_ the traffic around me gives me any sort of advantage.

To the OP: I usually buy a set of headphones that wrap around the back of my neck like these.
I find they aren't totally pressed to your ear, so you can still hear other things. The foam things are easy to lose, though.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

ok, sure, there's the risk of tangling w/ a car, but....

my biggest question is: riding isn't ENOUGH, you need MORE gratification? speaking for myself (all i CAN do, right?), i don't need music to enhance the experience -- the ride IS the experience!

of course, i am reminded...my daughter asked for ice cream tonite; "neapolitan or rainbow sherbet?" "i was thinking BOTH." 

i don't think anyone born after the release of the Stones' "Satisfaction" has experienced satisfaction....


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*gratification?*



bigpedaler said:


> ok, sure, there's the risk of tangling w/ a car, but....
> 
> my biggest question is: riding isn't ENOUGH, you need MORE gratification? speaking for myself (all i CAN do, right?), i don't need music to enhance the experience -- the ride IS the experience!
> 
> ...


What on earth could be gratifying about 35 degree rain riding against a 20 mph wind after 12 hours at work?Maybe just getting home.Without my music it would just be sad.Oh,and my lousy ear buds let in enough of the outside world for me not to worry.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

One of the few advantages a biker has over a car is hte ability to see far more, and hear far more.

I don't listen to music.

Believe it or not I get into the flow better if when I get rythmic with the pedal strokes, I count to various dance steps etc.

Oh yeah and you still have to pay attention.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

paqman said:


> Any takes on listening to music while commuting on busier roads? My mp3 player will be in my backpack or pockets, so muting it or turning it off just on the busy roads is probably out of the question. Just wanted your opinions.


On a busy street you are not going to be listening for traffic. There would be no point, there is always traffic coming up behind you. You will not be able to track every single vehicle. I would imagine that it would be more important to be able to hear on a quiet street or bike path where people might expect you to be able to hear them and might act as if you could. But I really think that as long as you have the sound down, or one ear free, then you should be good.
I don't ride with ear buds playing music, or walk or run or drive or take the bus, or even sit in the park. I don't like to have my ears plugged and be unable to hear what's around me, but that's a personal issue and not a question of safety.
There ya go. My opinion....


----------



## Industrial (Jul 9, 2007)

I always listen to music commuting. I use open ear type headphones but most of the time I just crank so I can't really hear the world around me. I almost think it makes me a safer rider. I never assume anything I can't confirm with my eyes. I pretend I'm invisible to cars. Works fine for me. I drive the same way also...music blasting.


----------



## spearchucker (May 30, 2007)

*Personal choices...*



************ said:


> Never! This is how I see it; if you're riding along listening to an mp3 player, a person in their car is talking on their cell phone, adjusting their stereo, putting on make up (yes, I've seen it too many times)...a recipe for disaster. You really need to pay attention to everyone else, not just yourself.
> ALWAYS ride defensively!


It's everyone's choice how they prefer to ride. The point I was trying to make is that we commuters should never be distracted (life and death hangs in the balance). I always assume auto/bus/truck drivers are distracted 24-7 when they drive...2 people distracted = double the opportunity for an accident.
Maybe it's just me but when I'm listening to my mp3 I am totally into the music:thumbsup:


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

I have crazy sound canceling earbuds and use them while I'm on bike path which is most of my commute. There are a couple road crossings, but the path runs along extremely loud trains anyway. Even without them I can't tell where cars are coming from, so I always have to have eye in the back of my head when I cross. I don't like having them in while I'm on the road despite that fact that there's always so much traffic that it doesn't matter if I hear them coming or not, there's ALWAYS someone coming.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

bigpedaler said:


> my biggest question is: riding isn't ENOUGH, you need MORE gratification?


if riding is chocolate, then music is peanut butter. i like them together, but not everyone does.

but i definately like chocolate more than i like peanut butter :thumbsup:


----------



## rideyourbike (Nov 14, 2007)

I almost always listen to music when I commute unless I'm riding with someone else. You can still be totally aware of your surroundings with music at a reasonable volume. If someone is going to run you over they're gonna do it music or not. As long as I'm paying attention, I've never had a problem with music being a distraction. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMtbRider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Music - YES!*

I always listen to music on my 12mi, one-way commute. Wouldn't hardly consider not doing so. BUT, I also use a mirror so that I can see any traffic approaching from behind me. I also use 'blinky' lites both front and rear, along with additional strips of reflective tape on my fenders.
Only occasionally do I have the obnoxious driver that seems to want to see how close they can get their mirror to me. Overall, I feel pretty safe. I ride either road or bike trail, an old hand built road frame (Modesto CA builder named Gunnar Caylor) with mtb flat bars. It's old campy, w/ a five speed freewheel block and friction down-tube shifting. Very retro.

Daniel


----------



## Critking (Dec 24, 2005)

When I mountain bike in the woods I listen to my mp3. I find that it helps me find a nice rythm as I ride through the technical stuff. 

Sometimes I listen to music with low volume during road rides. When I commute to work at 5:30 am I like to just hear the buzz of my tires and the wind. I find this to be very peaceful and relaxing. When I get to work I feel like a ZEN master. With music I never find myself that relaxed, as much as I love music.


----------



## rox_clymer (Apr 6, 2007)

the way i see bikers/cyclist that listen to music while riding, they are the same as the A**hole motorists that play there music so loud it can be heard 20 feet away.


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

Well hey, if I'm out riding for the ride, be it on the trail or wherever, yeah, I don't usually listen to music, cause I'm in it all just for the ride. But when it comes to my commute, yes, I still enjoy the ride, but it's still that, a commute. So I would like a little music during my 35 minute commute.


----------



## Critking (Dec 24, 2005)

rox_clymer said:


> the way i see bikers/cyclist that listen to music while riding, they are the same as the A**hole motorists that play there music so loud it can be heard 20 feet away.


No comparison whatsoever.

1. I am the only one who can hear my music.
2. I am not in a car.

Stereotype time

3. I don't wear my pants baggy.
4. I don't wear my hat crooked or even backwards.
5. When I say "dog" I mean canine.

You have to look at those guys from a Darwin point of view. They are trying to get attention anyway they can in the hopes of reproducing. Just like plumage.

Peace


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a pair of Skullcandy headphones with a small slider switch about a foot and a half away from the ear that can control volume. You can leave it normal levels on bike paths and back down when you need to hear the cars.


----------



## PeteGTI (May 2, 2007)

i guess i'm the only person that rolls with noise canceling studio headphones


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

there was this one time when i was riding down a busy street. i heard cars behind me, when all of a sudden i could just _sense_ that the next car to pass me was too close to me. so quickly i hopped over into the shoulder, and sure enough, his mirror would have hit me. thank god i didnt have my headphones on. /ridiculous made up story

that never happened, nor will it ever. if a car is going to hit you from behind, you are screwed. everything else, you can see. keep your eyes open, and listen to slayer with the volume @ 11.



> the way i see bikers/cyclist that listen to music while riding, they are the same as the A**hole motorists that play there music so loud it can be heard 20 feet away.


yes, exactly the same.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

I ALWAYS listen to my IPod during commutes. And there is never a single car that passes me that I don't know about ahead of time. Just keep your head on a swivel and pay attention to everything.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I value my life, and as such want to pay full attention to the the environment around me. I don't listen to music when I'm riding.


----------



## rush01 (Jun 21, 2007)

I use ear bud style and just yank out the left ear while in traffic.

Rush Carter
CS West Bikes
[email protected]


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.mobilewhack.com/bicycle-speaker-for-ipod/


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

lunna said:


> http://www.mobilewhack.com/bicycle-speaker-for-ipod/


As cool as that thing is, that _IS_ getting a little close to the earlier posters remark about being "the same as the A**hole motorists that play there music so loud it can be heard 20 feet away."


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

yes i can hear modified exhaust a few blocks away. i hear the bus exhaust whistle too 
each time it accelerates.

i hear sirens and screeching tires and everything else.

the point is. you can hear what is going on around you.

i tried headphones and after the sweat fills them, they become even more useless

you can find a million things wrong with headphones and ipod and bikes and music and noise.

i wish i didn't have to look at graffiti on everything too


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

lunna said:


> you can find a million things wrong with headphones and ipod and bikes and music and noise.
> 
> i wish i didn't have to look at graffiti on everything too


You forgot a few things on your list:

riders without helmets
riders on the wrong side of the road
group of riders more than 2 abreast
group of riders on both sides of the road
drivers intentionally buzzing bike commuters
drivers talking on cell phones, applying makeup, reading newspaper while driving

Lots of people do lots of stupid things, & the biker usually survives. Riding with headphones fits nicely in this category - you usually get away with it. But is it worth the risk. The justification FOR headphones on a bike on this thread sound a lot like the excuses I used to hear for driving drunk. One guy used to claim he was a better driver when drunk. I'm sure he perceived himself to be better while drunk.:skep:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

burtronix said:


> ...But is it worth the risk.....


what risk???....realistically......how is one to get killed when listening to tunes????....by your logic deaf peeps shouldn't ride.....and bikes should be banned on windy days.....


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i use a small amplifier and speakers with mp3 player on handlebars

it doesn't get loud , no louder than buzzing bugs flying around me because i go too slow

and it works good for me and i can hear what is going on


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

CHUM said:


> what risk???....realistically......how is one to get killed when listening to tunes????....by your logic deaf peeps shouldn't ride.....and bikes should be banned on windy days.....


This risk:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1481581#poststop

Nobody is saying deaf people shouldn't ride or that you shouldn't ride on windy days. But as commuters we are on the road every day - & over time the the cumulative risk adds up. Every time I prepare to ride, I'm thinking about what I can do to reduce my risk: wearing a helmet, brightly colored clothing, what route to take. I just can't fathom intentionally raising the risk with something as silly as headphones.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

burtronix said:


> This risk:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1481581#poststop
> 
> Nobody is saying deaf people shouldn't ride or that you shouldn't ride on windy days. But as commuters we are on the road every day - & over time the the cumulative risk adds up. Every time I prepare to ride, I'm thinking about what I can do to reduce my risk: wearing a helmet, brightly colored clothing, what route to take. I just can't fathom intentionally raising the risk with something as silly as headphones.


pffft... ...15 year old kid didn't look before he switched lanes....or the lady got impatient and tried to pass......or the kid simply "juked" left......because he happened to be wearing headphones, and the press' note of it, is simply conjecture...and really has zero relevance......

also, try reading the rest of the post.....the tone does not look favorably on the driver......even though it is primarily speculation......


----------



## commutergrl (Sep 3, 2007)

Sometimes I listen, sometimes music, sometimes npr, sometimes nothing. I've noticed no difference in my awareness or my danger quotient.

But, one day a cop did pull up beside me and started yelling, stopping traffic in the middle of the road. When I pulled of my earphones the better to hear him, he yelled that headphones were illegal (thought you might want to know) and that if I got hit, I shouldn't call the cops b/c they won't come b/c they don't care. I found that funny. Like I expect a cop to help me.

commutergirl


----------



## paqman (May 25, 2005)

commutergrl said:


> Sometimes I listen, sometimes music, sometimes npr, sometimes nothing. I've noticed no difference in my awareness or my danger quotient.
> 
> But, one day a cop did pull up beside me and started yelling, stopping traffic in the middle of the road. When I pulled of my earphones the better to hear him, he yelled that headphones were illegal (thought you might want to know) and that if I got hit, I shouldn't call the cops b/c they won't come b/c they don't care. I found that funny. Like I expect a cop to help me.
> 
> commutergirl


Let me guess, you were probably wearing headphones when you tripped all over those dead cables in that parking garage? Wow, your back probably wouldn't be so screwed up if you just had left those earbuds at home!  Just kidding by the way, that whole situation sucks.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

I listen to music all the time while commuting or just riding around. There is absolutely nothing that any rider can do against those drivers coming up from behind. So, what about drivers on the side or in coming towards you? From the side: potential issue as there are alleys and driveways depending upon where you live. Easily remedied by slowing down and visually checking for cars (as I have to do twice during my commute) coming out between the buildings/high bushes. Towards you: There is nothing advantageous to hearing a car that seeing it won't provide. Really, the danger of riding with music is dependent upon the type of person you are. Some people can do it. Some freak out to easily. I have semis pass within about eight inches of me at 30-40 mph and it doesn't bother me. I also know people that won't ride on the road because they get skittish to easily just from a car passing by two feet away. The most important question is to be honest with yourself about your confidence. If you get hit I can assure you it's most likely not because of the music.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i have seen fixed gear bikes without brakes

homeless people with so many trash bags of aluminum cans on the bars. they could not see

and i have seen people run over waiting for the bus.

long time ago. a big sales feature of cars was how many ashtrays it came with

the car driver hand book states 99.99% of accidents are a combination of both parties


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

CHUM said:


> pffft... ...15 year old kid didn't look before he switched lanes....or the lady got impatient and tried to pass......or the kid simply "juked" left......because he happened to be wearing headphones, and the press' note of it, is simply conjecture...and really has zero relevance......
> 
> also, try reading the rest of the post.....the tone does not look favorably on the driver......even though it is primarily speculation......


The whole thing is speculation regarding both the driver & the kid. The only thing we know for sure is that he was wearing headphones & now he's dead. She could be telling the truth about what he did & what she did, or she could be lying. It's not our place to say.

Regardless of who's fault it was, he is dead. Did the headphones kill him? No. Did headphones cause him to swerve into traffic? Probably not. Could he have taken evasive action if he had not been wearing headphones? Maybe. We'll never know. But one thing I can tell you: they didn't help his chances at survival & may have been the reason he couldn't react to a dangerous situation that ended up taking his life.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

burtronix said:


> The whole thing is speculation..{..}..But one thing I can tell you: they didn't help his chances at survival...


they didn't hurt either.......

...sorry you're getting so butt-hurt over this.. ..don't wear headphones...many peeps don't....but don't try and spout some unfounded-opinion-non-real-world-experience as fact.....kinda silly....

BTW.....i also ride sportbikes......i wear earplugs...they are recommended for safety....does that increase the chance of me getting clobbered by the self-absorbed-prius driver sipping their macchiatto while checking email on their iPhone????....or do they allow for me to tune out distractions and create a better environment to focus on the task at hand???


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

CHUM said:


> they didn't hurt either.......


You don't know that - neither do I, nor anybody else on this side of eternity.

I wonder how much of this pro-headphone vitriol is because some people can't stand to be alone with their own thoughts? I'm suprised at the level of defensiveness.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

burtronix said:


> ...I'm suprised at the level of defensiveness.


it's this self righteous BS i'm responding too:



burtronix said:


> Lots of people do lots of stupid things, & the biker usually survives. Riding with headphones fits nicely in this category - you usually get away with it. But is it worth the risk. The justification FOR headphones on a bike on this thread sound a lot like the excuses I used to hear for driving drunk. One guy used to claim he was a better driver when drunk. I'm sure he perceived himself to be better while drunk.


ya know what....flip-side this.....do a search/study and find the number of fatal bicycle accidents involving autos....then correlate that to which cyclists were wearing headphones to those that were not.......you'll find that about 99.9% were not......

soooooo...sounds like it's actually safer to tune out unnecessary audible distractions so one can navigate the urban jungle in a focused manner.....maybe you are the one riding *unsafe*.....hmmmm.......


----------



## Industrial (Jul 9, 2007)

burtronix said:


> The whole thing is speculation regarding both the driver & the kid. The only thing we know for sure is that he was wearing headphones & now he's dead. She could be telling the truth about what he did & what she did, or she could be lying. It's not our place to say.
> 
> Regardless of who's fault it was, he is dead. Did the headphones kill him? No. Did headphones cause him to swerve into traffic? Probably not. Could he have taken evasive action if he had not been wearing headphones? Maybe. We'll never know. But one thing I can tell you: they didn't help his chances at survival & may have been the reason he couldn't react to a dangerous situation that ended up taking his life.


Do you wear a helmet when you wake up? You probably should because it could help your chances for survival. You can't call people stupid then expect them to just sit there and take it. Especially when it's a matter of PURE OPINION. Give me some scientific evidence that while riding a bike you NEED to hear anything. My little brother is DEAF and does just fine with his BMX bike. He rides that thing everywhere and might go pro soon.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

CHUM said:


> ya know what....flip-side this.....do a search/study and find the number of fatal bicycle accidents involving autos....then correlate that to which cyclists were wearing headphones to those that were not.......you'll find that about 99.9% were not......


That would be an interesting study, but only meaningful if you could compare it to the total proportion of riders with & without headphones. If the percentage of headphone riders killed is not significantly higher than the percentage of headphone riders in the general population, then my hypothesis that headphones raise the risk of death is not supported.

I do this kind of stat analysis all the time on other kinds of real world data. You never actually prove anything one way or another - you just lend support to one argument or the other. The technical term is "failure to reject the null hypothesis". Frankly, I don't think there is a comprehensive data set to do this one correctly.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Industrial said:


> Do you wear a helmet when you wake up? You probably should because it could help your chances for survival. You can't call people stupid then expect them to just sit there and take it. Especially when it's a matter of PURE OPINION. Give me some scientific evidence that while riding a bike you NEED to hear anything. My little brother is DEAF and does just fine with his BMX bike. He rides that thing everywhere and might go pro soon.


Did I call somebody stupid? I'm sorry if it seems that way. I'm just seeing illogical arguments trying to point out where they fail. No intention to be insulting. Does your brother commute daily on his BMX bike? I was referring to the daily long-distance cummulative risk that adds up over time for commuters. I'm the father of a differently-abled child who rides a BMX bike, but he'll probably never go pro.

Actually, I wear my helmet to bed - with headphones!


----------



## Critking (Dec 24, 2005)

Perhaps this all boils down to a generation gap.
Last year at one of the local road rides some the older guys in their fifties blasted a younger rider in her 20's for showing up with her I-Pod on. They could not comprehend riding with ear buds in.


----------



## citybiker (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't ride with headphones (earbuds) for a variety of reasons...One of them is courtesy to faster riders with whom I share the trail. When they come up behind me, I like to hear their bell, or the words, "On the left", etc. Perhaps mirrors are the answer to this issue, but they are a subject for a different thread.


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

when i was younger 13-15 before i had my license i use to ride my bmx all day all around town, and i usually rode on the wrong side of the road, mostly so i can ride off to the side when i see a car coming up. the only time i rode on the correct side if there was a sidewalk, a huge shoulder or if i was riding a short distance. one time my handle bars came inches from clipping a mirror while riding on the wrong side of the road, and i was avoiding the car too, then again i had a black bike and rode at night without reflectors


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

I have one of the Timex ironman watches that has the transmitter plugged into the bottom of my Nano. The controls for the Nano move to the watch so that you do not have to worry about finding the player in your pack - I use the commute to listen to podcasts. However most of my commute is on bike paths and not on road. Would not listen if the ride was on the road. Cars don't see you even with a bright yellow top on!!


----------



## mt bk (Jun 2, 2006)

*I agree with Industrial*

I commute with in-ear buds that block out most of the noise around me. I like music in the car, in the kitchen and on the bike. I'll ride where it safest, if that means on the left side of the road, in the median or on the sidewalk. I'm as good as invisible to traffic so thats how I roll. I check my 6 often, and can hear cars coming even with tunes at 11. Can any disagree that cars make lots of noise, and bikes make none?


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

I use my iPod on the off road section of my commute, never on the road even side streets.


----------

